# Sorry about that downtime



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone,

Sorry for the downtime.

My host is playing silly buggers with me this evening.   

Everything looks to be getting back to normal now.


----------



## Bronte

Thank you Joe...nice to be back, all seems good


----------



## bowser

Were you aware that DNS for aussiestockforums.com was broken at about 13:00 today? Using my internode name servers returned unknown host.... swapping to a british server fixed the problem.

HTH


----------



## Joe Blow

bowser said:
			
		

> Were you aware that DNS for aussiestockforums.com was broken at about 13:00 today? Using my internode name servers returned unknown host.... swapping to a british server fixed the problem.
> 
> HTH




Hi Bowser,

No I wasn't aware of that. My host has recently moved datacenters and they have been having all kinds of issues as a result. It looks like things are slowly beginning to settle down now though. I am hoping that the worst of it is now over.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry for the downtime ladies and gentlemen! 

The site seems to have been down for hours and I am waiting to hear from the host to find out what the problem was.

Needless to say I am not happy about it and I sincerely apologise for any inconvenience caused!


----------



## doctorj

What was this about a Russian sheep?


----------



## Joe Blow

doctorj said:


> What was this about a Russian sheep?


----------



## Stormin_Norman

we're forgiving. least i am.


----------



## Sean K

Joe Blow said:


>



Hope the velcro went well!


----------



## Joe Blow

Someone's going to get a good flogging for this I promise.


----------



## ojm

Looked like the hosts SQL database died. Was a sad morning at work.


----------



## Stormin_Norman

ojm said:


> Looked like the hosts SQL database died. Was a sad morning at work.




cause u had to do work?


----------



## sinner

I have been up all night trading the forex and because ASF was dead had to spend my down-time at forexfactory...

It is good to be back.

Now it's time for bed, in preparation to earn money the old fashioned way, at work!


----------



## ojm

Stormin_Norman said:


> cause u had to do work?




I get to work early to miss the traffic and just surf the net, have breakfast, and one of my fav sites was down. Had to use alternatives :.


----------



## Prospector

Our ISP and server at work are still down - Adam and Internode all out throughout Adelaide.  Had to come home to get access through another provider.


----------



## Joe Blow

Ooooops! 

Sorry about that everyone. Not quite sure what happened but it was right after I walked away from the computer for a few hours. 

Waiting to hear from the host about what caused the downtime.


----------



## James Austin

Joe Blow said:


> Ooooops!
> 
> Sorry about that everyone. Not quite sure what happened but it was right after I walked away from the computer for a few hours.
> 
> Waiting to hear from the host about what caused the downtime.




C'mon Joe, you tripped on the power cord didnt you!


----------



## Joe Blow

James Austin said:


> C'mon Joe, you tripped on the power cord didnt you!




I wish I had. At least then I would have known what the problem was!


----------



## MrBurns

Dont forget - backup always backup. your host should be able to restore the site and the database if it gets lost...


----------



## Joe Blow

No downtime but due to some upgrading of various applications on the ASF server it appears that my emails were not coming through or being sent from around 2pm yesterday afternoon until a couple of hours ago, so if anyone has contacted me via email during that period of time and not received a response feel free to contact me again.


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies for that 45 minutes or so of interrupted service. The host needed to do a couple of minor emergency upgrades.

Hopefully everything will be back to normal now.


----------



## Joe Blow

Dear ASF members,

My sincere apologies for the extended downtime this evening. It was all due to an unfortunate error on my part. We have lost all posts from approximately 3:30pm this afternoon.

There should be no further problems from now on.


----------



## trainspotter

Hey Joe ... nice downtime ! Hope all is fixed now and back on track. Gave me a chance to catchup on my sudoku and ebay obligations. 3.30pm eh? No doubt the conspiracy theorists will make something of this !


----------



## electronicmaster

Cool it is up.  Now I can post some good Gold and Silver forecasts


----------



## Joe Blow

trainspotter said:


> Gave me a chance to catchup on my sudoku and ebay obligations. 3.30pm eh? No doubt the conspiracy theorists will make something of this !




I've spent all of my evening pulling my hair out!  

I wish I could blame aliens or the illuminati, but it was all my fault this time!

Has been a bit of a stressful evening. I'm going to go have a bit of a lie down.


----------



## trainspotter

Joe Blow said:


> Bah! I've spent all of my evening pulling my hair out
> 
> Has been a bit of a stressful evening. I'm going to go have a bit of a lie down.




Hey Joe ...don't want to be a bit of a killjoy in all of this but when I click on a thread it just reverts back to here? 

AS IN ... if i click on the "property thread" I get directed back into this room?

Sorry to be a pain but I recommend Nitrazepam in this situation.

Damn those aliens ! ...... Just wait for the NBN .... then we can stuffit up 3000 times faster !


----------



## Joe Blow

trainspotter said:


> Hey Joe ...don't want to be a bit of a killjoy in all of this but when I click on a thread it just reverts back to here?
> 
> AS IN ... if i click on the "property thread" I get directed back into this room?




I just tried it myself and had the same experience. I will repair the database a bit later and hopefully that will fix it. I haven't had it happen in any other thread.


----------



## trainspotter

Joe Blow said:


> I just tried it myself and had the same experience. I will repair the database a bit later and hopefully that will fix it. I haven't had that happen in any other thread.




KEWL .. thanks Joe ... I have a few hamsters that can run around the wheel to generate electricity if you need to borrow them to keep us up and running.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Thanks be to jesus, buddha, allah blessed be his name, the original inhabitants of this place courtesy of queensland government hacks and non workers exercising their rights not work by to attending work seminars, the sun , moon and stars, and my mum , all other gods not mentioned,  that ASF has returned to the internets.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

trainspotter said:


> KEWL .. thanks Joe ... I have a few hamsters that can run around the wheel to generate electricity if you need to borrow them to keep us up and running.




Thanks for the kind offer. The ASF server hamsters are starting to look a little weary. 

I just checked the property thread again and it seems to be working okay now. Give it another shot.


----------



## trainspotter

Hey Joe ...  does this also include PM's as well? As in all data was lost at ground zero 3.30pm? So therefore no PM's were saved?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Lets be honest here Joe.

You lost it.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

trainspotter said:


> Hey Joe ...  does this also include PM's as well? As in all data was lost at ground zero 3.30pm? So therefore no PM's were saved?




Yes, all data after 3:30pm was lost, so that will include posts and PMs. We were down from about 5pm so there was only an hour and a half of lost posts and PMs. I think we even lost one new member.



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets be honest here Joe.
> 
> You lost it.




I must admit I did today GG. Was trying to do too much and wasn't paying attention. Will be more cautious in future.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, all data after 3:30pm was lost, so that will include posts and PMs. We were down from about 5pm so there was only an hour and a half of lost posts and PMs. I think we even lost one new member.
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I did today GG. Was trying to do too much and wasn't paying attention. Will be more cautious in future.






We have all done it mate, its a credit to you that I have had 32 emails from close associates with a history of infractions on ASF desperate to know what had happened.

Let us hope that the just and the innocent were similarly distressed.

ASF Rules OK.

A great site.

Due to you .

Keep it up mate.

gg


----------



## trainspotter

AY CARAMBA ! Oh well ..... must be one of those time loop thingys where we have to relive it all again. Just like dinner ..... it is repeating on me. Again.


----------



## nunthewiser

Garpal Gumnut said:


> We have all done it mate, its a credit to you that I have had 32 emails from close associates with a history of infractions on ASF desperate to know what had happened.
> 
> 
> A great site.
> 
> Due to you .
> 
> Keep it up mate.
> 
> gg




........ yep thought i,d been canned 

cheers Joe


----------



## trainspotter

nunthewiser said:


> ........ yep thought i,d been canned
> 
> cheers Joe




LOLOL ... paranoia setting in there nun?


----------



## nunthewiser

trainspotter said:


> LOLOL ... paranoia setting in there nun?




nah just goes with the turf as a toxic poster


----------



## trainspotter

nunthewiser said:


> nah just goes with the turf as a toxic poster




WHAT THE ??? Nun there is no way you are a toxic poster ??? LOLOLOL ... you are funny !!


----------



## nulla nulla

Hey Joe

Thanks for the quick email response letting me know what was happening. Certainly put my mind at ease when I initially couldn't login then couldn't access the site.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Agentm

it gave me less time to get further infractions

lol

i saw the site down and thought it was just maintenance myself..

no need for further therapy


----------



## Joe Blow

Apologies for that 10 minutes of downtime folks! Host had to do a few important software upgrades.

Back to normal now.


----------



## Joe Blow

All,

I am sending out this email to all ASF members as an explanation for the downtime that was experienced today:



> I would like to sincerely apologise to those ASF members who visited the forums today only to discover that the site was not accessible. We were experiencing some serious and unexpected technical issues that were compounded by the fact that I was not actively monitoring the forums for most of today due to other commitments.
> 
> The forums are now back up, so please come and pay us a visit!
> 
> Again, my apologies for any inconvenience caused.
> 
> Joe
> (admin)
> www.aussiestockforums.com




Today, the worst of all possible situations occurred: ASF went down and I was not actively monitoring the website and could not notify the host that there was a problem. The odds of these two thing occurring on the same day are incredibly small, but unfortunately it happened today. 

My most sincere apologies to all ASF members (and visitors) who tried to access the forums today but could not.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> All,
> Today, the worst of all possible situations occurred: ASF went down and I was not actively monitoring the website and could not notify the host that there was a problem. The odds of these two thing occurring on the same day are incredibly small, but unfortunately it happened today.
> 
> My most sincere apologies to all ASF members (and visitors) who tried to access the forums today but could not.



 Don't get too worked up about it, Joe,
we all know that "Murphy was an optimist."

Yes, I noticed this morning because opening ASF is one of my standard pre-trading chores. But it didn't keep me from trading.

I'm not sure how others feel about this - but maybe two or three Regulars could be enlisted to fire off an SMS if they notice a breakdown? Maybe covering a few different timezones? I would volunteer for GMT + 8; without prejudice or guarantee.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

pixel said:


> Don't get too worked up about it, Joe,
> we all know that "Murphy was an optimist."
> 
> Yes, I noticed this morning because opening ASF is one of my standard pre-trading chores. But it didn't keep me from trading.
> 
> I'm not sure how others feel about this - but maybe two or three Regulars could be enlisted to fire off an SMS if they notice a breakdown? Maybe covering a few different timezones? I would volunteer for GMT + 8; without prejudice or guarantee.




No worries, Joe, I noticed it was down but didn't have a means of notifying you either.

gg


----------



## Glen48

So the CIA / Taliban/ MI 5/ ASIO/ KGB/ KFC etc. were not in on the down time, one would assume if they wanted the good oil this would be the place to find out so they could update O B /JG/ BB et al and make themselves look good.


----------



## nunthewiser

not good enough

i would like to be compensated for the disruption of my enjoyment at that time.

cash is fine .


----------



## Miner

Dear Joe et al

Was it sheer coincidence or sympathetic resonance?
The same day ASF was down for few hours and Joe pleaded apology from so many people, Vodaphone mobile was also down. Ironically there was not a single apology seen from Vodaphone forget about compensating for loss of business from Vodaphone

So Joe, never mind, it is one of the rare events you have had and performed better than Vodaphone.


----------



## Julia

Joe, site is slow to load this morning here and each page likewise.
The "Quick Links" contents in the drop down box disappear before one can click on any of them.


----------



## pixel

Julia said:


> Joe, site is slow to load this morning here and each page likewise.
> The "Quick Links" contents in the drop down box disappear before one can click on any of them.



 Maybe it's your ISP, Julia;
ASF pages have opened fine here all morning.


----------



## Julia

pixel said:


> Maybe it's your ISP, Julia;
> ASF pages have opened fine here all morning.



If it's my ISP wouldn't that have meant I'd similarly have difficulty with other sites?
I haven't at all, just a problem with ASF which is thankfully resolved tonight.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sincere apologies for that downtime everyone!

Some routine server maintenance took a lot longer than expected, but we are all good to go now.


----------



## Logique

Thanks Joe, back up now.


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies for the last hour or so of downtime. This was not an issue with ASF's host but was part of a large network outage that was unfortunately out of their control. Sometimes things like this happen on the internet. 

Anyway, the important thing is that we're back up now! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Joe Blow

Apologies for that half an hour of downtime everyone!

There's some work on the website happening at the moment and something went haywire.

Anyway, we're back up now and there shouldn't be any further problems from now on.


----------



## pixel

Joe Blow said:


> Apologies for that half an hour of downtime everyone!
> 
> There's some work on the website happening at the moment and something went haywire.
> 
> Anyway, we're back up now and there shouldn't be any further problems from now on.



 Great to hear, Joe;
Thanks for letting us know and congrats to your team who fixed the problem in such a short time. 
Can you possibly lend them out to the ASX, whose IT experts are still battling to get back to normal?


----------



## Timmy

pixel said:


> Great to hear, Joe;
> Thanks for letting us know and congrats to your team who fixed the problem in such a short time.
> Can you possibly lend them out to the ASX, whose IT experts are still battling to get back to normal?


----------



## skc

pixel said:


> Great to hear, Joe;
> Thanks for letting us know and congrats to your team who fixed the problem in such a short time.
> Can you possibly lend them out to the ASX, whose IT experts are still battling to get back to normal?





Dsiruption caused by ASF downtime: ~20 posts
Disruption caused by ASX downtime: ~150pt reversal rally!


----------



## Happy

Every downtime is great time to take step back and reflect.

Happy it is fixed up and running perfectly.


----------



## noirua

A chance to vote for your favourite forum at: http://www.thebull.com.au/the_stockies/forums.html


----------



## MrBurns

Testing.........







> couldnt post a reply with quotes in another thread


----------



## Joe Blow

My apologies for that hour and a half or so of downtime this morning. Due to an inadvertent error, one of the tables in the ASF database became corrupted, and the entire database had to be restored from a backup.

We have lost a total of seven posts. However, I have copies of all the lost content. I will be contacting those members with lost posts by PM to send them copies of those posts should they wish to re-post them.

Everything should be back to normal now, so please commence posting!


----------



## sydboy007

Joe Blow said:


> We have lost a total of seven posts. However, I have copies of all the lost content. I will be contacting those members with lost posts by PM to send them copies of those posts should they wish to re-post them.
> 
> Everything should be back to normal now, so please commence posting!




Lucky it was a quiet morning


----------



## Joe Blow

sydboy007 said:


> Lucky it was a quiet morning




Indeed. 

I had the forum administrator version of a fat finger moment, and spent two hours cleaning up the mess.

Thankfully, no fortunes were lost as a result.


----------



## Joe Blow

Folks, my apologies for ASF being offline most of yesterday. Our host experienced a network outage and unfortunately it went on for about 18 hours from what I can tell. Anyway, we are back up again and hopefully everything should be OK from now on.


----------



## Joe Blow

...and we're back!

My apologies again for that couple of hours of downtime. ASF's host seems to be experiencing some hiccups of varying severity this weekend. Hopefully that will now be the end of it. ** Fingers Crossed **


----------



## Joules MM1

sometimes half a doz a day


----------



## CanOz

Joules MM1 said:


> sometimes half a doz a day
> View attachment 66593




Yeah me too, several times a day. Gotta be affecting traffic.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi guys, I've turned off Cloudflare while I look into the issues you are experiencing. I must admit to having experienced it myself so I will investigate further and see what I can do about it.


----------



## qldfrog

same here for the last couple of weeks, reload often works within minutes if not second


----------



## Joules MM1

it's happening here at the mcg, ritchie

advanced search


----------



## Joe Blow

This should be fixed soon. Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Joe Blow

Forum search is now back up and running.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry about that 30 minutes or so of downtime folks. I've been messing around with the software and had a fat finger moment. 

Everything is back to normal now.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi everyone, sorry about the downtime tonight.

At some point around 6pm this evening ASF became the target of a DDoS attack engineered by persons unknown. I believe I know who they are, but I have no way of knowing for sure. It took the host almost six hours to mitigate the attack and that was the reason for the extended downtime this evening.

Let's try and get everything back to normal now and put this unfortunate incident behind us. Please keep posting and participating. Thanks.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:


> At some point around 6pm this evening ASF became the target of a DDoS attack engineered by persons unknown. I believe I know who they are, but I have no way of knowing for sure.



That is both sad and alarming.

Are there ways to ensure they can't do it again or some authority to which information can be passed regarding those responsible?


----------



## Joe Blow

Smurf1976 said:


> That is both sad and alarming.
> 
> Are there ways to ensure they can't do it again or some authority to which information can be passed regarding those responsible?




I'm about to hit the sack, but I'll be looking into various solutions tomorrow to see what can be done in the future. Something like this hasn't happened in many years, so I was caught off guard a little today.

It conveniently happened the day after I told some scammers based in Asia that I wouldn't be removing content that they found to be inconvenient and damaging to their scam.

So I suspect that the DDoS attack was initiated on their orders, but can't be 100% sure about that. If I am wrong, then the timing of all these various events was very odd indeed.


----------



## brerwallabi

Seeing I am in Thailand, I thought it was the Thai government blocking access to certain sites again.
Relieved to find it was nothing to do with comments in the KCN thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

ASF remains under attack this morning. I'm doing what I can to get things under control, but please expect further downtime and potentially slow page loading times.

Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Joe Blow

Please keep posting and participating. The only way to beat the kind of scumbags who do this is to carry on with business as usual and keep the community active.


----------



## Sean K

It's worth reporting I reckon, and I think you know who it was.






						Report | Cyber.gov.au
					

Use this page to report a cybercrime, report a cyber incident or report a vulnerability




					www.cyber.gov.au


----------



## qldfrog

As I remember using Covid in a post yesterday and giving numbers of death. vaccs, etc..I thought I had been cut ;-)
Good luck in your fight @Joe Blow, we are with you


----------



## Joules MM1

Joe Blow said:


> Please keep posting and participating. The only way to beat the kind of scumbags who do this is to carry on with business as usual and keep the community active.



what a lot of people are getting, 10 mins of this


----------



## Joules MM1

that reminds me, time for another donation

take that fekkers !!


----------



## Joe Blow

Joules MM1 said:


> that reminds me, time for another donation
> 
> take that fekkers !!




Thanks!   It is sincerely appreciated. Yes, unfortunately this all costs money and time but either you fight or you bow down and surrender to these cretins. I prefer to fight.


----------



## Joe Blow

They got the better of us for a couple of hours, but we should be back now. Let me know if you are experiencing any issues moving forward.


----------



## SirRumpole

我们喜欢中文


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry folks, that was me this time. Apologies.


----------



## tech/a

Keep getting a redirection notice then 15 second pause where it opens or fails 50/50 bet!


----------



## Joe Blow

tech/a said:


> Keep getting a redirection notice then 15 second pause where it opens or fails 50/50 bet!




Sorry about that, but unfortunately we're still in attack mode. The server has been hit by almost 100 million separate attacks today. I have been working with the host most of the day to mitigate these attacks, and we're slowly getting on top of it.

Until we're out of attack mode you will get the redirection notice about once every half an hour.


----------



## qldfrog

SirRumpole said:


> 我们喜欢中文



sure it is not I like curry?


----------



## Craton

Thanks for the updates and your efforts Joe.

Yeah, bloody doggy DDOS a$re hats sure haven't got a life huh?


----------



## sptrawler

Craton said:


> Thanks for the updates and your efforts Joe.
> 
> Yeah, bloody doggy DDOS a$re hats sure haven't got a life huh?



Big sigh of relief from me, I thought my computer had $hat itself.🤪


----------



## againsthegrain

They must of read the china thread and decided to censor it


----------



## SirRumpole

Poor Joe.

It must be hell trying to deal with this sort of thing.


----------



## Joe Blow

Good morning everyone. The server went down again around 6am, but it's up again now. I'm still waiting on the host to provide an explanation as to what happened.

Let's see how we go today.


----------



## qldfrog

@Joe Blow , just throwing 2 ideas, you may already be on it, 
1 ASF is hugely accessed legitimately from oz, so you could filter out non Australian requests from ip.i somewhat suspect that the machines "enslaved" for the dos attack will be non oz in majority (Basic stats)
2 based on this location idea, maybe check the speed of reply in the request...
If OS, will be slower..obviously then bad luck for legit ASF users on dialup

Just 2 ideas if it helps, none will be perfect answer even if they work
Hold strong


----------



## againsthegrain

qldfrog said:


> @Joe Blow , just throwing 2 ideas, you may already be on it,
> 1 ASF is hugely accessed legitimately from oz, so you could filter out non Australian requests from ip.i somewhat suspect that the machines "enslaved" for the dos attack will be non oz in majority (Basic stats)
> 2 based on this location idea, maybe check the speed of reply in the request...
> If OS, will be slower..obviously then bad luck for legit ASF users on dialup
> 
> Just 2 ideas if it helps, none will be perfect answer even if they work
> Hold strong




Another idea is to blacklist whole suspect subnets/isps where the attacks mostly originate or even countries.  I have seen this technique used in the past and few times been caught out too being on a suspected subnet through not fault or my own.  But as frog says if its 1% that might possibly lose access from non au locations it is probably worth it,  temporarily.  Good of the many outweight...


----------



## qldfrog

againsthegrain said:


> Another idea is to blacklist whole suspect subnets/isps where the attacks mostly originate or even countries.  I have seen this technique used in the past and few times been caught out too being on a suspected subnet through not fault or my own.  But as frog says if its 1% that might possibly lose access from non au locations it is probably worth it,  temporarily.  Good of the many outweight...



Yes, we all agree not perfect or foolproof.
I like(d) reading ASF from Asia, and some dos will originate from oz but lesser evil..


----------



## Joe Blow

Some of you may have received an "Origin Error" when trying to access ASF this morning. The host has told me that this was due to a routing error in the data centre where ASF is hosted.

It is being dealt with by the host and should now hopefully be resolved.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Joe Blow

Good afternoon everyone, I just got back onto ASF myself so I thought I should explain about the recent access issues that many have been experiencing.

Yesterday afternoon at around 3pm ASF began to experience what appeared to be a DDOS attack and page loading time began to suffer. I waited a while to see if it would pass but it did not so I decided to use Cloudflare to mitigate the attack. This involved changing ASF's name servers, or DNS. After doing this I had to go out and run some errands. I returned an hour later and found that I could not access ASF.

I made a decision there and then to change the name servers back and just forget about Cloudflare and hope the attack had passed. Unfortunately this has resulted in access issues for many, including myself. In retrospect I think deciding to use Cloudflare and changing ASF's name servers was a bad idea. But once you've changed them you've kind of opened a can of worms and you then have to wait until everyone's ISP has refreshed their DNS cache before everyone can access the site again. Some ISPs take a very long time to do this.

So that's why many have been experiencing issues accessing ASF since around 4pm yesterday. My apologies for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## eskys

ASF went down, market has taken a tumble, and so have I.........tripped on a piece of timber,went tumbling down the slope and landed under an orange tree. Grazed my knee, shin and hit my face in the dirt.......hope forum members are having a better day


----------



## Joe Blow

eskys said:


> ASF went down, market has taken a tumble, and so have I.........tripped on a piece of timber,went tumbling down the slope and landed under an orange tree. Grazed my knee, shin and hit my face in the dirt.......hope forum members are having a better day




Sorry to hear it. I hope there were a few stray oranges at the bottom of that orange tree as some kind of consolation. 

Let's hope next week is a better week for us all.


----------



## eskys

Plenty of bat chewed oranges greeted me, Joe.........and don't worry, someone will get the blame for my mishap..........another case of suspect domestic abuse coming up....gonna be a shiner on my cheek next week! Have a great weekend, and let's hope next week will be better


----------



## rcw1

eskys said:


> ASF went down, market has taken a tumble, and so have I.........tripped on a piece of timber,went tumbling down the slope and landed under an orange tree. Grazed my knee, shin and hit my face in the dirt.......hope forum members are having a better day



Good afternoon eskys @ Keys,
Had some dramas with the slowness of system yesterday arvo, but wasn't for all that long really.  So you went arse up ... that's no good, best happened on soil rather than concrete/bitumen, would have made a mess of your best looks 

Been awhile!!!  Hope you and the family well. 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## qldfrog

Rob (@rnr ) got some issues to connect all day, I was slightly better off but fell again temporarily in early arvo.
All good now for me...
Not a good week, but especially sad to see 3 put options expiring on the ASX 3 days ago worth 0..
a few days difference would have made me very happy...


----------



## InsvestoBoy

Joe Blow said:


> you then have to wait until everyone's ISP has refreshed their DNS cache before everyone can access the site again. Some ISPs take a very long time to do this.




As the owner of the domain name you can set the Time-To-Live (TTL) value that tells cachers the lifetime (in seconds) of items in the cache.

Your TTL is set to 3391 seconds


		Code:
	

$ dig +nocmd +noall +answer +ttlid www.aussiestockforums.com
www.aussiestockforums.com. 3391    IN    CNAME    aussiestockforums.com.
aussiestockforums.com.    3391    IN    A    204.197.253.143

or 56 minutes.

Generally, before you make DNS changes, you should

Lower your TTL to a short value like 60
Wait for the original TTL value (e.g. 56 minutes) before you make your changes, to allow all caches to expire and cache the new shorter value.
Make your changes.
If there are any issues, you can change the record again and not worry about cache.
Once you're happy increase the TTL back to original value.

If you want to implement Cloudflare and need help, let me know, happy to do a screenshare while you go through it and point out any footguns.


----------



## Joe Blow

InsvestoBoy said:


> As the owner of the domain name you can set the Time-To-Live (TTL) value that tells cachers the lifetime (in seconds) of items in the cache.
> 
> Your TTL is set to 3391 seconds
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ dig +nocmd +noall +answer +ttlid www.aussiestockforums.com
> www.aussiestockforums.com. 3391    IN    CNAME    aussiestockforums.com.
> aussiestockforums.com.    3391    IN    A    204.197.253.143
> 
> or 56 minutes.
> 
> Generally, before you make DNS changes, you should
> 
> Lower your TTL to a short value like 60
> Wait for the original TTL value (e.g. 56 minutes) before you make your changes, to allow all caches to expire and cache the new shorter value.
> Make your changes.
> If there are any issues, you can change the record again and not worry about cache.
> Once you're happy increase the TTL back to original value.
> 
> If you want to implement Cloudflare and need help, let me know, happy to do a screenshare while you go through it and point out any footguns.




You are correct. I should have adjusted the TTL value. However, I acted quickly and unfortunately this is not my area of expertise so I forgot about TTL. I will endeavour to remember it next time. 

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## frugal.rock

InsvestoBoy said:


> If you want to implement Cloudflare and need help, let me know, happy to do a screenshare while you go through it and point out any footguns.



So you can be nice! 
Awesome. 
Do you have a special name for Joe ?

Your favourites seem to be, in no specific order of course;
Turnip
Buffoon
Moron

Go on, you know you want to...  🤪😘


----------



## Value Collector

againsthegrain said:


> They must of read the china thread and decided to censor it



I think it was the Russians, they must have read my comment about hoping Putin fell down some stairs.


----------



## InsvestoBoy

frugal.rock said:


> So you can be nice!
> Awesome.
> Do you have a special name for Joe ?



Joe is a nice person running an old school internet forum in 2022, he deserves all the help he can get.

How about Joey Jo-Jo Junior Shabadoo





frugal.rock said:


> Your favourites seem to be, in no specific order of course;
> Turnip
> Buffoon
> Moron
> 
> Go on, you know you want to...  🤪😘




I just call 'em how I see 'em.


----------



## againsthegrain

Value Collector said:


> I think it was the Russians, they must have read my comment about hoping Putin fell down some stairs.



Hopefully they don't come after you next


----------



## Joe Blow

The lesson to be learned is, if you are going to make significant changes to your website (significant changes include DNS changes, installing plugins, or upgrading anything) don't do it just before you go out or before you go to bed. Murphy's Law will bite you in the bum and you will suffer the consequences.

Make important website changes on Sunday morning when nobody gives a ****.


----------



## Value Collector

againsthegrain said:


> Hopefully they don't come after you next


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> The lesson to be learned is, if you are going to make significant changes to your website (significant changes include DNS changes, installing plugins, or upgrading anything) don't do it just before you go out or before you go to bed. Murphy's Law will bite you in the bum and you will suffer the consequences.
> 
> Make important website changes on Sunday morning when nobody gives a ****.



As long as you can get tech support then.👍


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Just discovered this thread. Because a certain dufus blocks me, I couldn't see it until now 

Basically @Joe Blow the arbitrary block set up p1sses me off. If you don't want my input, I'll leave


----------



## eskys

rcw1 said:


> Good afternoon eskys @ Keys,
> Had some dramas with the slowness of system yesterday arvo, but wasn't for all that long really.  So you went arse up ... that's no good, best happened on soil rather than concrete/bitumen, would have made a mess of your best looks
> 
> Been awhile!!!  Hope you and the family well.
> 
> Kind regards
> rcw1



Good morning rcw1, glad you found us and thank you for your post.

All considered, was lucky I did not sustain a fracture of some sort. Bit achy this morning, didn't realise I hit my jaw until this morning.......purple jaw with a tinge of blue.......would need some Lasonil no doubt. Falls and seniors do not go togehter, take care.........market down again last night..

Have a great weekend, rcw, and everyone


----------



## eskys

Dona Ferentes said:


> Just discovered this thread. Because a certain dufus blocks me, I couldn't see it until now
> 
> Basically @Joe Blow the arbitrary block set up p1sses me off. If you don't want my input, I'll leave



Hi Dona, how do we know when someone blocks us? Do we get notification from admin? 

Sorry to read you had a block.......


----------



## Dona Ferentes

eskys said:


> Hi Dona, how do we know when someone blocks us? Do we get notification from admin?
> 
> Sorry to read you had a block.......



Search *two Way Block *and that thread should explain it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> Just discovered this thread. Because a certain dufus blocks me, I couldn't see it until now
> 
> Basically @Joe Blow the arbitrary block set up p1sses me off. If you don't want my input, I'll leave




I don't get it. The only way you could be prevented seeing a thread is if the thread starter blocked you. I started this thread and I'm not blocking you, so you should always have been able to see and read it.

Unless you are referring to not being able to see particular posts in the thread by someone that has blocked you.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> I don't get it. The only way you could be prevented seeing a thread is if the thread starter blocked you. I started this thread and I'm not blocking you, so you should always have been able to see and read it.
> 
> Unless you are referring to not being able to see particular posts in the thread by someone that has blocked you.



Wrong Joe. 

If someone double blocks someone else, the latter cannot see the thread in "What's New" unless they do a "search" for the thread. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Wrong Joe.
> 
> If someone double blocks someone else, the latter cannot see the thread in "What's New" unless they do a "search" for the thread.




But surely only as long as their post is the most recent post in that thread?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> But surely only as long as their post is the most recent post in that thread?



Yes. 

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes.
> 
> gg




OK, well that's a shame. If people want me to remove the two-way block functionality then they should say so in that thread. if enough people want it gone I will remove it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> But surely only as long as their post is the most recent post in that thread?



Hard as it is to imagine that anyone would block an innocent soul such as I, I now regularly check "Whats New" on an unlogged in browser to see what threads are current. 

 Hi @qldfrog

lol. 

gg


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> OK, well that's a shame. If people want me to remove the two-way block functionality then they should say so in that thread. if enough people want it gone I will remove it.



No, keep it. 

Anyone who blocks me, I block them. 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Thanks for coming to the thread, gg.

Now, was it that admirable Frenchman Voltaire was thought to have said?



> _Monsieur l’abbé, je déteste ce que vous écrivez, mais je donnerai ma vie pour que vous puissiez continuer à écrire_.


----------



## JohnDe

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Hard as it is to imagine that anyone would block an innocent soul such as I, I now regularly check "Whats New" on an unlogged in browser to see what threads are current.
> 
> Hi @qldfrog
> 
> lol.
> 
> gg




I find that the people that block decent debate can't handle the truth ;-)


----------



## rcw1

Good morning 
Happy Saturday 

Can ya triple and quadruple block too ha ha ha ha ha 

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> As long as you can get tech support then.👍




Tech support generally won't help you if you mess things up yourself. They help with server maintenance issues, but they aren't too keen to  assist with user software issues. In the case of this DNS change there's probably not much they could have done. I changed it back pretty quickly but by then the damage was done.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

JohnDe said:


> I find that the people that block decent debate can't handle the truth ;-)



And you can't have a community if there are restrictions or artificial constructs. 

As they say, _common sense ain't that common._


----------



## frugal.rock

Should be pub rules.
If the publican wants to bar someone for a period of time or the bouncers beat someone up for looking at them wrong, that's life.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

eskys said:


> Falls and seniors do not go together, take care.........market down again last night..



And I hope you're recovering. Sounded unpleasant 

And the only link between market falls and seniors is that the latter have seen more of the former, over the years.


----------



## eskys

Dona Ferentes said:


> And I hope you're recovering. Sounded unpleasant
> 
> And the only link between market falls and seniors is that the latter have seen more of the former, over the years.



Thanks, Dona. Bit sore but will live to see another day.

I can see how you see 'falls' as market related. I meant accidents, tripping or taking a nose dive like I did. The shock was numbing.....no sense, no pain, till much later........hope you're well.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

eskys said:


> Thanks, Dona. Bit sore but will live to see another day.
> 
> I can see how you see 'falls' as market related. I meant accidents, tripping or taking a nose dive like I did.



I knew that; just a sad attempt at humour.


eskys said:


> The shock was numbing.....no sense, no pain, till much later....



there is a statistic that something like 42% of hospital admissions are from falls. And the older we get the more likelihood there is. I won't do things aI used to when younger, go up on roofs, for example



eskys said:


> ....hope you're well.



Upright and casting a shadow


----------



## SirRumpole

frugal.rock said:


> Should be pub rules.
> If the publican wants to bar someone for a period of time or the bouncers beat someone up for looking at them wrong, that's life.




Yes,  think that only the administrators should have blocking rights.

If individuals don't want to read others posts they don't have to.

"There are none so blind as those who don't want to see."


----------



## eskys

Dona Ferentes said:


> I knew that; just a sad attempt at humour.
> 
> there is a statistic that something like 42% of hospital admissions are from falls. And the older we get the more likelihood there is. I won't do things aI used to when younger, go up on roofs, for example
> 
> 
> Upright and casting a shadow



Roof? Didn't know you did that! I did the same when younger.....was a climber....trees too. Now can't go more than 3 or 4 rungs up the ladder, look down and get the jitters....

A large percentage of falls are the elderly and the older the age, the longer the recovery. In fact, some elderly never recover from falls, and go downhill thereafter. Got to look after ourselves....my late mother said 'if I  look after myself, I take the burden off my children"


----------



## eskys

SirRumpole said:


> Yes,  think that only the administrators should have blocking rights.
> 
> If individuals don't want to read others posts they don't have to.
> 
> "There are none so blind as those who don't want to see."



I don't think we (forum members) need to block anyone. If we don't like what we read, we have the option to move on. And, we can still be civil in disagreement. Don't need name calling and labelling to inflame...........if we don't understand, we can always ask for clarification..........we have words, language........let's use that instead.


----------

